# Plow or Pusher on Mini-X



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone ever try and mount a fixed plow or pusher onto the dozer blade of a mini-excavator? My Bobcat 341 (biggest mini they make) saved my azz in the storm this weekend. I buried one of my trucks in a 6' drift and my office and could not get it out. Without a big wheeloader I went for what I had... a mini-x. It drove right through 4-6' drifts like they were not there. I pushed the truck out no problem. Since I had an extra man, I used the dozer blade on flat and it did great moving about a 6 yard pile in front of it. I think it would be great if I could fit a 8-10' blade of pusher to it. I even used it later that night to push my A300 w/ 10' pusher up a hill driveway.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

So you want to put a pusher on a mini ex? That would be a first. Good luck. 

Where are you Mark?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I have the machine already, so why not. Its a 2speed machine so it goes about 3mph (faster than most) but still slow. I would use it at one of the stores where I could leave it there before a storm.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

So you're serious...I too have a 5.5 Ton mini and have never once considered that use for it.

Maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought about it a long time ago and wrote it off when someone told me they had a Bobcat trackloader, put a pusher on it and it was horible in the snow. I was freaking out when I first took it out to push the truck out, but after driving it around a little it was great. I bet it would push a 10' box no problem. I'll probably have someone weld me up an adapter to try with my existing skid steer pusher. A few hundred $ to test and try and if it works, saved me $30-40k cost of another machine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If you do this please post some pictures.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i doubt it would be practical for you to creep along at 3 mph across a parking lot though, i think you can find a small tractor for a relatively decent price and have 100% more production


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm willing to bet a 1/2 ton pickup with a 7ft blade would be twice as fast. Not to mention you would probably wear out the rubber tracks in no time. Its not made to travel a lot. Just to creep around. Please post pics if you do this.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

and im sure you can find pick-ups these days on craigslist and ebay and find people just trying to dump whatever they can


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats what I mean. An old beat up 1/2 ton for about $500 will do better and faster


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Faster is not the question, its doing straight pushes through deep now.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Sure go for it. Put a pusher on the bucket too. Maybe even an ebling.wesport









I'm sure it'll be great for stacking.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

EdNewman;918681 said:


> Faster is not the question, its doing straight pushes through deep now.


its not a question of whether the machine will push snow or not because i believe it will, but is it worth the extra costs you will incur, such as a worn out track and under carriage from unnecessary tracking.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

redman6565;918717 said:


> its not a question of whether the machine will push snow or not because i believe it will, but is it worth the extra costs you will incur, such as a worn out track and under carriage from unnecessary tracking.


Excellent Point.

All I want for Christmas is a Komatsu WA250. Not too big, just enough.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i think if a small loader is financially out of the question maybe you can pick up a older truck to by you time. id take a look at a skidsteer too. i love plowing with our skids and they handle quite a big workload


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a Bobcat A300 with a 10' 9yd RCS pusher. It works awesome. I also have a F650 Dump, an F550, another F450 and an F350 all 4x4 that I can put plows on. The problem is the lots around here tend to require me to move the snow long distances which the trucks are just not that good at. This past storm was a record breaker with over 24" so it is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bajak;918713 said:


> Sure go for it. Put a pusher on the bucket too. Maybe even an ebling.wesport
> 
> View attachment 67569
> 
> ...


the excavator he is referring to is a mini-x, they're way smaller than that machine there and are tracked, not wheeled


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I would not, you are tramming/driving it to much, I bet they are not designed for that much. I would think it would put a lot of wear on the final drives, much less you got the boom to deal with while pushing


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

probally better off with a snow blower i think it would be faster than a mini x but a plow or box on a skid is great


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ponyboy;923386 said:


> probally better off with a snow blower i think it would be faster than a mini x but a plow or box on a skid is great


a blower on the mini wouldnt be any better than a plow on the mini, you're sitll going to damage your finals, under carriage and track due to over usage


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Maybe time to trade it in on a nice new Hyundai wheeled model. They go 30 kph and have a big dozer stock.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

wheeled would be better for travel purposes, i mean they are made to drive all over the place


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

no i meant an old fashion walk behind snow blower


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you'll destroy the mini and have to overhual the undercarriage A LOT sooner then you should be...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Along with what everyone else said... Tracks running over pavement multiple times= no good. And if they are rubber tracks, then your just going to be replacing them like crazy.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Leaning toward trading it in on either a wheeled mini-x or a small backhoe will be better.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

EdNewman;942089 said:


> Leaning toward trading it in on either a wheeled mini-x or a small backhoe will be better.


get a backhoe...the only time my mini is more useful than a backhoe is when we excavate for install of a septic, other than that, laterals, footers, box outs, anything our backhoe can match the productivity of our mini


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Put a v plow on one of the trucks.........


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Small backhoe sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Some of the newer mini ex 's have an angle blade from the factory.


----------

